# Damenfußball in Japan x1



## Adamsberg (14 Apr. 2012)

Nachdem anscheinend die Easter Bunny Warriors meinen Post von voriger Woche geraubt haben, versuche ich es nochmal.



 


Dabei möchte ich besonders auf die dezente Bekleidung hinweisen:Kniestrümpfe und lange Bermudas, schließlich sollen die Zuschauer ja nicht auf die Beine schauen sondern auf die Bälle.


----------



## MarkyMark (14 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Damenfußball in Japan*

Einmal die Nummer 7, süß-sauer bitte


----------



## General (14 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Damenfußball in Japan*

Danke für die asiatischen früchte


----------

